# Arthroscopic suprascapular nerve release



## sbarat (Mar 4, 2011)

Prior to performing an arthroscopic rc repair, in order to reduce patient's pain, the surgeon performed the above procedure according to the technique of dr. Lafosse ... "he followed the anterior body of the supraspinatus to the base of the coracoid.  The suprascapular nerve was easily visualized and it was untethered from the surrounding soft tissues and proven to move smoothly.  Used an accessory portal medial to the existing neviaser portal to allow for retraction of the soft tissues and safe treatment of the nerve".  Since this was performed "arthroscopically" i believe my only choice would be the "unlisted" code, 29999.  Comments, please.  Thanks


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 4, 2011)

sbarat said:


> Prior to performing an arthroscopic rc repair, in order to reduce patient's pain, the surgeon performed the above procedure according to the technique of dr. Lafosse ... "he followed the anterior body of the supraspinatus to the base of the coracoid.  The suprascapular nerve was easily visualized and it was untethered from the surrounding soft tissues and proven to move smoothly.  Used an accessory portal medial to the existing neviaser portal to allow for retraction of the soft tissues and safe treatment of the nerve".  Since this was performed "arthroscopically" i believe my only choice would be the "unlisted" code, 29999.  Comments, please.  Thanks



unlisted sounds right but will the ins co bundle with rc repair?


----------

